# Joshua 6:20 When the wall's came tumbling down.



## baron (Oct 12, 2010)

I was always taught that the wall's that surrounded Jericho all came down. And when I read these passages before today I accepted that teaching. Not paying attention seeing how I thought, I knew the story.
Joshua 6:20 so the people shouted, and the trumpets sounded. When they heard the blast of the trumpet the people gave a great shout, and the wall collapsed. The people advanced into the city, each man straight ahead, and they captured the city. The HCSB reads *the wall collapsed.*

Is it, that only part of the wall surrounding Jericho came down. In Joshua 2:15 Then she let them down by a rope through the window, since she lived in a house that was built into the wall of the city.

Joshua 2:18 Bring your father, mother, brothers, and all your father’s family into your house.

So if all the wall's came down would not being in a house built into the wall be a bad place to be staying?

So as noted, I think only a part of the wall or one side fell and Israel breached Jerico and took the city. This makes sense to me seeing that Rahab and her family live on a diffrent wall and were safe.

Am I right? Thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 12, 2010)

I like your question, but I think the traditional understanding fits the text better. The verses you quoted tell us (emphasis mine):



baron said:


> The people advanced into the city, *each man straight ahead,* and they captured the city.



That "each man straight ahead" line is an important little fact. It's also mentioned in verse 5, when Joshua predicts what will happen. Since the army has been circling the city, it suggests a large-scale collapse of the wall in many different places, enough that each man could charge straight in rather than having to circle around to the spot of a single breach in the wall. The fact that the wall fell in this unusual way is important because it is further evidence that God gave the city to the Israelites, and made the taking of it easy for them. A single breach would have been a much more expected way for an enemy to gain access.

As for Rahab, perhaps Israel's soldiers did not totally surround the city so that they could go in straight ahead and yet some sections remained standing. Or maybe there were collapses all around the city but not total destruction of the homes comprising the wall. In any case, God determined to honor the Israelites' pledge to save Rahab, as he had important plans for her.

As much as I'd like to debunk the words of a popular Bible song, in this case I think the song got it right.


----------



## baron (Oct 12, 2010)

Jack K said:


> As much as I'd like to debunk the words of a popular Bible song, in this case I think the song got it right.



I thought I might be reading to much into it.


----------

